# Setting-up Folding Clients With FAH GPU Tracker V2



## oily_17 (Dec 26, 2010)

This guide will show you how-to setup and run *all* your Folding clients with FAH GPU Tracker V2.

*1.	Download FAH GPU Tracker V2*
Download the latest version of FAH GPU Tracker V2 from here. 

*2.	Extract The Folder*
You can place the extracted folder wherever you like. 

*3.	Run FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe*
If you are running Vista/Windows 7 make sure and "Run As Administrator".
You will be prompted to download the FAH clients, so just click on "Yes".







You should see the Tracker downloading the clients.






Tracker will then open up it's main window and do it's initial set-up.

*4.	Go To Set-up -> Configure*






You should see the configuration window, below, open now.






*5.	Client Set-up*
NOTE: When you make changes to the configuration be sure and hit "Apply" button at the bottom.

On the "Client Settings" tab you can enable both your CPU and GPU Folding clients.We will start with the CPU client first.

Put a check at the "Enable CPU Folding" (red box).If you have a CPU with at least 2 cores then you should use the multi-core SMP client, otherwise you should use the single core CPU client (blue box).
The -bigadv option (green box) will only work on systems with 8 or more CPU threads, ie: i7 processors. This option is only recommended for 24/7 folding rigs with a fast CPU. To change the number of cores that the SMP client will use, select "Use specified number of CPU cores".The advmethods option will enable the download of public beta WUs.







If you want to fold on your GPU(s) put a check in the "Enable GPU Folding" (red box).Nvidia 8-series and up, and ATI HD 2000 series and up all support GPU folding. 
To set up the clients manually first Enable the GPU(s) you want to fold on. (blue box)
The GPU3 Client setting (green box) enables the GPU3 client for that GPU. The GPU3 client should only be used for Nvidia 400/500 series cards.






You can also click the Autodetect GPUs button (purple box, recommended for Nvidia users) rather than set up the clients manually.ATI 5000/6000 cards will require the ATI R700 force GPU (yellow box) with the GPU2 client in order to work. ATI 5000/6000 cards may require the ATI R700 or ATI R800 force GPU when using the GPU3 client.
The advmethods option (navy box) will enable the download of public beta WUs.






*6.	Name/ Team/ Passkey*
The next step is to enter your name, team, passkey (optional, but required if running the SMP -bigadv client), and EOCID (optional)(red box).So click on the "Tracker Settings" tab.

Enter your Folding name (blue box).The quick team select box (purple box) will enter the team number of the selected team. If your team is not on the list, you can just enter the team number manually (green box). If you do not have a passkey, you can get one by clicking on the word "Passkey" (beside yellow box). EOCID is your Extreme Overclocking Stats ID. This is optional, and the only thing it does is make the Stats -> View EOC Stats shortcut work.For more info on getting your Passkey go here -http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey







*7.	Starting The Clients
*
Before you start any clients, make sure your name and team number appear in the status bar at the bottom of the main Tracker window. If not, make sure you hit apply before closing the configuration window. You can now start the FAH clients, but remember to start GPUs one at a time the first time you start them. This makes is much easier to find the cause of problems like the "GPU not supported" message.
Also on the "Tracker Settings" tab you can set your clients to autostart when Tracker loads (red box)







*EDIT:This is only a guide for running FAH GPU Tracker V2 and all credit goes to the author, jedi95, for an amazing program.*


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 19, 2011)

tried this but everytime my 2nd HD5770 and client started this program would crash resulting in all clients crashing 
1x HD5770 gpu3  -forcegpu ati_r800
1x HD5770 gpu3  -forcegpu ati_r800
1x SMP all CPU cores -advmethods

so I just d/l'd the gpu3 systray client v6.30r2 and did the setup for two gpus as normal and it works fine both getting around 2900ppd


----------



## 1freedude (Aug 7, 2011)

I finally have stable clients on three different machines:

1.  Dell i7 920 no gpu, approximately. 10,000 points--- no oc

2.  System spec machine, 8500 gt not folding, taking care of monitor instead---20,000 points

3.  Gigabyte P35, e7500, 3.5 GB ram, oc to 3.67 ghz, sapphire 4850 hd---3,000-5,000 points

Machines are running great, but i dont think all of my points are getting to the servers.  I had some early issues with old settings from CC, but they are resolved.  How can I tell if each machine is getting the points updated?

The EOC boards suggest only my system spec machine is getting to the server.  I want these points to count, dammit!  Feeding the chimp is one thing, but electricity is not cheap.  

I just had an idea...create a different user on each machine to test?  I'm going to bed, think about it, please.

Edit.   Tested different user...failed,  and firewalls are off or rules are in place.  All trackers will point to the same stats.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 7, 2011)

Set up HFM.net.  It will indicate if you have a client setup incorrectly.  We have a thread for HFM.net


----------

